# Steelhead



## Kayak captain (Apr 1, 2020)

Any steelhead moving into the tribs yet?


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

The ODNR says yes, but I personally haven't had eyes on them.


----------



## landen daugstrup (Jan 15, 2020)

Kayak captain said:


> Any steelhead moving into the tribs yet?


yep, some decent numbers. with more rain and this cool down it should ramp up quickly


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

They should be moving in right now. I've caught them as early as September 29th far upstream.


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

They are forecasting 1.5" of rain next week, that will bring in a big push.


----------



## Investigator Bass (May 4, 2018)

We shall be gathering our equipment!


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Yes, plus Cleveland metroparks had a salmon show up in rocky river.




__





September 22, 2022 | Cleveland Metroparks


Find out what to expect when you head out on Lake Erie or the Rocky River with the weekly fishing report from Cleveland Metroparks.




www.clevelandmetroparks.com


----------



## Kayak captain (Apr 1, 2020)

Thanks, Keep on with the reports we are planning a trip to Geneva in October .can’t wait! Guess deer season will need to keep me busy until then.


----------



## cast-off (Apr 14, 2005)

There starting to move in. Got this one this morning on a spinner. Had 2 other follows but they wouldn't take. Water low and clear got to use stealth tactics.


----------



## Trouthunter (Jan 22, 2018)

I was at the Steelhead Expo today. The salmon that was caught was a pink salmon, caught when getting steelhead to the tank display for the expo. Did see a dead skipper off the observation deck of the nature center. A couple of kids said they saw one caught by the nature center today. Been fishing for steelhead on the Rocky since ’92-93 and can’t remember seeing the river this low in all my time.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

Trouthunter said:


> I was at the Steelhead Expo today. The salmon that was caught was a pink salmon, caught when getting steelhead to the tank display for the expo. Did see a dead skipper off the observation deck of the nature center. A couple of kids said they saw one caught by the nature center today. Been fishing for steelhead on the Rocky since ’92-93 and can’t remember seeing the river this low in all my time.


yea rivers are getting lower and lower every year


----------



## Trouthunter (Jan 22, 2018)

TRIPLE-J said:


> yea rivers are getting lower and lower every year


Can’t say I never not saw water going over the Lagoon Dam and can’t remember the last time I could walk across the ford by the nature center without getting wet feet. The water level was probably two feet from the top of the ford.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

Yea ive been fishing these rivers since the 70s and over the last 10 years ive noticed the level has dropped dramatically..that ford you are talking about, when i was a kid had about a foot of water going over the top of it year round...in the summer it would drop down but by this time of the year it would be back up again
Now, like you said, you can walk across it without getting your feet wet all the time cept after a heavy rain


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

Got 3 yesterday
All on spoons


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Wow, with 4-7! Inches of rainfall in last couple days plus next couple days in the “nearshore counties”, a big flush of fish up the cooler, flooded tribs should be happening soon. Prob is, those fish better not go “too far“ upstream! They’ll be “net-able/vulnerable” in the shallow streams further inland that aren’t getting all that rain!


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

TRIPLE-J said:


> Yea ive been fishing these rivers since the 70s and over the last 10 years ive noticed the level has dropped dramatically..that ford you are talking about, when i was a kid had about a foot of water going over the top of it year round...


----------



## MrDingleBerry (4 mo ago)

Water is actually up a good few feet then when I fished the southern part of Chagrin since April/May/June... At least where I live.

Banks I caught some Steelheads off of in April are submerged... Granted I'm fishing near my house on the branches, went farther up north to Polos and water is up there too, compared to spring.

Haven't had any luck with Steels since early May, had alot of luck with smalls til last month when it died out, figure might be another month before extreme southern area of Chagrin has any action.

But ya, you guys saying the water is down, I live on the Aurora branch and the water is actually up quite a bit since spring melt... Which is refreshing, considering all the res i fish on and the water is down 5-8ft there.


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

Floated Conneaut today, used a 1,344 gram float and spawn sacs the size of baseballs, but didn't get any takers...


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

MrDingleBerry said:


> Water is actually up a good few feet then when I fished the southern part of Chagrin since April/May/June... At least where I live.
> 
> Banks I caught some Steelheads off of in April are submerged... Granted I'm fishing near my house on the branches, went farther up north to Polos and water is up there too, compared to spring.
> 
> ...


i was referring to the water levels in general over the last 10 years or so. with all the rain weve had i would imagine the rivers are all up a lil bit right now...


----------



## MrDingleBerry (4 mo ago)

TRIPLE-J said:


> i was referring to the water levels in general over the last 10 years or so. with all the rain weve had i would imagine the rivers are all up a lil bit right now...


Gotcha, but off of my branch, I haven't noticed any considerly noticable lower water levels since I've lived here besides '12(1999 when we moved here)... Ya the last few days the rain definitely "umphed" the water up, but even with the lack of rain all summer it's been nowhere near lower than I would have noticed.

This is a stark contrast to the reservoirs I've fished, which are down 5 to possibly even 8 feet... Ladue, WB, etc. I don't live on them so I can't say how lack of rain, if they drain water out of them and how all that affects them.

But ya, extreme south Chagrin looks good imo... Last few days though water is ridiculously muddled(and high), not pulling out much even in my favorite holes.


----------



## BASS_ANGLER (Apr 9, 2008)

Yes it's about that time!


----------



## Trouthunter (Jan 22, 2018)

Fished the Rocky River today and had some guy claiming to be checking licenses. Strange thing was he was not dressed as law enforcement, wasn’t wearing a badge or gun belt. He was wearing what appeared to be a long sleeve shirt from a social club that suspect was from one of the bars in the flats, and a yellow-orange ball cap. He also had a German Shepard with him that had no leash or even a collar. This seemed strange to all the fisherman at that access. He later returned with a minnow trap and offered the fisherman minnows before he released then. Where he came up with the minnow trap is beyond me. i’ve had my license checked before, but the person was always in law enforcement uniform. You you think this is a bit strange?


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

I would have called authorities, he was a phony.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Trouthunter said:


> Fished the Rocky River today and had some guy claiming to be checking licenses. Strange thing was he was not dressed as law enforcement, wasn’t wearing a badge or gun belt. ... i’ve had my license checked before, but the person was always in law enforcement uniform. You you think this is a bit strange?





REEL GRIP said:


> I would have called authorities, he was a phony.



While a bit strange, not phony or illegal. Doesn't have to be a formal law enforcement officer. Regs require that you must show your license to anyone upon request.
From page 5 of the regs booklet here: https://ohiodnr.gov/static/documents/wildlife/laws-regs-licenses/OhioFishingRegs_English.pdf
_Persons must have their license in their
possession while fishing and must show the
license to anyone on request. Licenses may
be displayed using a mobile device._


----------



## gydave (Jul 31, 2016)

I learned something today. The post above is correct... you must show your license to anyone upon request. Now if that isn't a bizarre reg, I don't know what is. It should be reworded (or rewritten?) to reflect that it must be shown to law enforcement. Good lord... any casual do-gooder could decide to walk around insisting fisherman show them their license? Surely this is just poorly written and not the actual intent...


----------



## Salt man (Aug 10, 2017)

Well did anybody catch any steelhead?


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

gydave said:


> I learned something today. The post above is correct... you must show your license to anyone upon request. Now if that isn't a bizarre reg, I don't know what is. It should be reworded (or rewritten?) to reflect that it must be shown to law enforcement. Good lord... any casual do-gooder could decide to walk around insisting fisherman show them their license? Surely this is just poorly written and not the actual intent...



Assuming part of the intent is to allow undercover officers to be able to check people without compromising remaining undercover. Also, granted it could get out of hand, but a casual do-gooder could enhance limited enforcement resources by calling law enforcement if someone was fishing illegally (poaching), especially in sensitive areas.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

I was checked at Leesville one time. Game Warden was in a Bass Tracker
and dressed like a fisherman. As he approached me , he removed his jacket
so I could see his uniform and badge. When I responded to his technique, he said
it was the only way he can get close and watch people.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

REEL GRIP said:


> I was checked at Leesville one time. Game Warden was in a Bass Tracker
> and dressed like a fisherman. As he approached me , he removed his jacket
> so I could see his uniform and badge. When I responded to his technique, he said
> it was the only way he can get close and watch people.


Had this happen a few times in the past in Ohio and Michigan. Michigan DNR in the U.P. hung out at a distance then crept in. Was hammering the 14"+ crappies (kept some for dinner) and 18" to 20"+ bass (all released) so thought he was trying to paylake me. Didn't know he was DNR until very close. Checked license and asked for a few pics of the crappie stringer. 

Also a few times on the rocky while fishing for trout. One time was fishing next to a guy with a fly rod while releasing all but one for the oven. Followed me off the shore when done and identified himself, checked for license. Then returned back to the riverside while keeping his identify hidden to others.


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

Trouthunter said:


> Fished the Rocky River today and had some guy claiming to be checking licenses. Strange thing was he was not dressed as law enforcement, wasn’t wearing a badge or gun belt. He was wearing what appeared to be a long sleeve shirt from a social club that suspect was from one of the bars in the flats, and a yellow-orange ball cap. He also had a German Shepard with him that had no leash or even a collar. This seemed strange to all the fisherman at that access. He later returned with a minnow trap and offered the fisherman minnows before he released then. Where he came up with the minnow trap is beyond me. i’ve had my license checked before, but the person was always in law enforcement uniform. You you think this is a bit strange?


I'll never fish the Rocky River ever again after the experiences I have had with that circus there at the Emerald Necklace. Fishing for me is getting away from people. The last thing I'm doing is driving to a city to fish.


----------



## Investigator Bass (May 4, 2018)

OptOutside440 said:


> I'll never fish the Rocky River ever again after the experiences I have had with that circus there at the Emerald Necklace.


I made my first trip there about two weeks ago. Nice, clean area, but a **** ton of people! Try upstream a bit at Cedar Point. A little further out from downtown, still gets crowded at times, but better outdoor feelings.


----------



## gydave (Jul 31, 2016)

OptOutside440 said:


> I'll never fish the Rocky River ever again after the experiences I have had with that circus there at the Emerald Necklace. Fishing for me is getting away from people. The last thing I'm doing is driving to a city to fish.


The nice thing about the Chagrin and the Grand is that even though you'll still see people, you can generally get away from the craziness. That's probably the only nice thing about the real cold-weather trips too... it's keeps some of the crowd down.


----------



## Kayak captain (Apr 1, 2020)

How about wheeler or Crowels creeks? I will be camping at the state park on the 28th and 29th. Any info is appreciated .


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Depends on the mouth of those creeks not being to low at the lake for fish to go in. Try fishing the mouths at the lake casting the surf for steelhead. Go to arcola creek just east of the park, creek and surf fishing. And lastly hit the rocks at the Geneva marina.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cast-off (Apr 14, 2005)

I got to chime in here. I'm not showing anyone anything without a badge. If someone wants to see my license they better show a badge or call someone who has one. If not kick rocks. Guy at rocky river a fake.


----------



## Kayak captain (Apr 1, 2020)

snag said:


> Depends on the mouth of those creeks not being to low at the lake for fish to go in. Try fishing the mouths at the lake casting the surf for steelhead. Go to arcola creek just east of the park, creek and surf fishing. And lastly hit the rocks at the Geneva marina.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks snag! We will give ‘em all we got!


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

cast-off said:


> I got to chime in here. I'm not showing anyone anything without a badge. If someone wants to see my license they better show a badge or call someone who has one. If not kick rocks. Guy at rocky river a fake.


You can choose to refuse to show your license but as per the reg noted you would be committing a violation and could be subject to a citation/fine when that someone with a badge does show up. How is the guy at Rocky River a fake? A fake what?


----------



## Kayak captain (Apr 1, 2020)

Anyway ….. back to the steelhead. Anyone doing good? What they eating if so?


----------



## Yakandshorefisherman (4 mo ago)

Kayak captain said:


> Anyway ….. back to the steelhead. Anyone doing good? What they eating if so?


The guy fishing next to me Last week before the rains had success float fishing pools with a jig tipped with maggots or waxies.


----------



## MrDingleBerry (4 mo ago)

Kayak captain said:


> Anyway ….. back to the steelhead. Anyone doing good? What they eating if so?


Got this one this morning(Gotta remind myself not to fish on weekends, too many people) on 1/8oz Kastmaster silver spoon. Actually gotten about 8 in the last 2 weeks on the same spoon.


----------



## Kayak captain (Apr 1, 2020)

MrDingleBerry said:


> Got this one this morning(Gotta remind myself not to fish on weekends, too many people) on 1/8oz Kastmaster silver spoon. Actually gotten about 8 in the last 2 weeks on the same spoon.
> 
> View attachment 497304


Thanks for the info! We have to give them a try.


----------



## Kayak captain (Apr 1, 2020)

Landed one in crowels on a Mepps spinner. Hooked and lost ,2 more on the cast masters ( thanks for the advise!)


----------



## MrDingleBerry (4 mo ago)

Nice looking fish... Shocked at the difference in colors between ours.


----------

